# Quack



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

The Louisiana State Police received reports of illegal cockfights being held in the area around Crowley and sent their famous detective Boudreaux to investigate. Boudreaux reported to his sergeant the next morning. “Dey is tree main groups in dis rooster fightin'” he began. “Good work. Who are they?” the sergeant asked. Boudreaux replied confidently, “de Texas Aggies, de Cajuns, and de Mafia.” Puzzled, the sergeant asked, ”How did you find that out in one night?” “Well, he replied, I went down and done seen dat rooster fight in person. I knowed dem Aggies was involved when a duck was entered in the fight.” The sergeant nodded, “I'll buy that. But what about the others?” Boudreaux nodded knowingly, “Well, I knowed de Cajuns was involved when summbody bet on de duck.” “Ah, sighed the sergeant, and how did you figure the Mafia was involved?” “De duck won.”


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Quack!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I searched cockfight and this thread came up... :grin:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> I searched cockfight and this thread came up... :grin:


!rolling


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I'm dashed.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, I'm dashed.


If you search "duck quack" you shouldn't be dashed anymore. 

Doesn't anyone search duck quack as the default around here anymore? Sheesh. :lol:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> If you search "duck quack" you shouldn't be dashed anymore.
> 
> Doesn't anyone search duck quack as the default around here anymore? Sheesh. :lol:


"LET me make one thing Perfectly Clear, I was not involved in quackgate" Richard Nixon


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

This is making me hungary! Think I'll go get some Ritz Quackers!!!


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

audiomaster said:


> This is making me hungary! Think I'll go get some Ritz Quackers!!!


Budapest is a long way to get Ritz.

I prefer Peking, I hear the duck is fabulous.:lol:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

netconcepts said:


> Budapest is a long way to get Ritz.
> 
> I prefer Peking, I hear the duck is fabulous.:lol:


You could also go to Russia and hear them do Putin on the Ritz.


----------

